# ****. ****. ****.



## ChrisWoj

**** **** ****.


----------



## Kreutz35

lol


----------



## roux

Yeah, what a kick in the nuts.. especially having it be Cleveland of all teams to do it to you


----------



## Diable




----------



## 29380

Ben Gordon


----------



## E.H. Munro

Just think, five more wins and you guys would have been drafting #1 .


----------



## Porn Player

Ben Gordon. 

What a guy.


----------



## Marcus13

And what'd you get back? Corey Maggette I think?? Ouch.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ender said:


> Ben Gordon


Right? Because getting rid of Ben Gordon early REALLY made a difference on this roster, with Coach Maggette serving his apprenticeship from the bench.


----------



## ChrisWoj

E.H. Munro said:


> Just think, five more wins and you guys would have been drafting #1 .


I don't wish death on anyone, ever. But if you could go cripple yourself, that'd be wonderful.

I mean that in the nicest way, E.H., I hate because I love.


----------



## kbdullah

I'm confused. I'm guessing some draft pick trade came back to haunt the Pistons? Can someone enlighten me?


----------



## Porn Player

kbdullah said:


> I'm confused. I'm guessing some draft pick trade came back to haunt the Pistons? Can someone enlighten me?


The Pistons 1st rounder was Top 8 protected. Cleveland moved up from 9th, pushing the Pistons pick down a slot, making it unprotected and as such giving it to the Bobcats via the previous Ben Gordon trade.


----------



## Diable

Two years ago Detroit wanted to get out from under the horrific contract they'd signed Ben Gordon to. They traded him to Charlotte along with this year's pick (Top 8 protected) and received Corey Maggette (or Maggette's less horrific contract to be exact)

http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/8...3-first-round-pick-detroit-pistons-ben-gordon

If no one had moved up past Detroit in the lottery, then they would have kept the pick at 8th. Since Cleveland won the Charlotte Hornets will receive their pick which is now 9th. Thus we have happy Hornets fans and unhappy Pistons fans. I never used to like Gordon this much when he was playing actually.


----------



## RollWithEm

I see this whole fiasco as particularly painful in this year's draft because I think the top 8 are all going to be very good NBA starters.


----------



## bball2223

Yeah, this one sucked, especially losing it at the hands of the Cavaliers. 

Looking at priorities now for the offseason with the first round pick gone:

1. Move Monroe in a sign and trade. I don't see anyone taking on Josh Smith's deal, and I believe we could get greater in return for Monroe in a trade anyways. It sucks, because I genuinely like Moose, but he's probably gone. 
2. Get some shooting, for the love of god. 

I'm excited for what SVG will do for Drummond, but we need to make some moves this offseason if we want to be a playoff team next year.


----------



## Bogg

Marcus13 said:


> And what'd you get back? Corey Maggette I think?? Ouch.


Well, they got out from under $15 million in Ben Gordon salary obligations. Maggette's ability to play basketball didn't factor into the equation at all.


----------



## ChrisWoj

bball2223 said:


> Yeah, this one sucked, especially losing it at the hands of the Cavaliers.
> 
> Looking at priorities now for the offseason with the first round pick gone:
> 
> 1. Move Monroe in a sign and trade. I don't see anyone taking on Josh Smith's deal, and I believe we could get greater in return for Monroe in a trade anyways. It sucks, because I genuinely like Moose, but he's probably gone.
> 2. Get some shooting, for the love of god.
> 
> I'm excited for what SVG will do for Drummond, but we need to make some moves this offseason if we want to be a playoff team next year.


The Moose sign n trade is a shame, because I love Moose. But he just doesn't fit. If we'd signed a 3 that could shoot, he'd be fine. But Josh Smith, Drummond, and Moose just... don't... work. I was hoping to snag Nik Stauskas or Doug McDermott if none of the superlative upper level talents didn't fall to Detroit... It would have given them an interesting guard rotation if Stan Van Gundy could get through to Brandon Jennings. I think if you can convince Brandon Jennings that the guys he is playing with are better scoring options, he's got the skillset to be a great point guard. He can outright DISH the ball, wonderful eye for passing lanes. But he forces things too often and tries to do too much with the ball in his hands.

Hopefully they can add some shooting, and on top of that KCP builds on that season ending 31 point performance - he has a silky smooth three point shot.


----------



## Bogg

Losing the pick might actually not be all bad in the long run, as it frees up the organization from the pressure of _having_ to win now or facing the possibility to sending a top-3 pick to Charlotte next summer. If Stan Van thinks the team needs a major overhaul instead of some minor tweaking, having full rights to their own pick next year gives him a little more freedom going forward. 

Now, it obviously would have been best to simply get the draft pick, select an impact player, and make the playoffs next year, but......you know, just sayin'.


----------



## RollWithEm

Bogg said:


> Losing the pick might actually not be all bad in the long run, as it frees up the organization from the pressure of _having_ to win now or facing the possibility to sending a top-3 pick to Charlotte next summer. If Stan Van thinks the team needs a major overhaul instead of some minor tweaking, having full rights to their own pick next year gives him a little more freedom going forward.
> 
> Now, it obviously would have been best to simply get the draft pick, select an impact player, and make the playoffs next year, but......you know, just sayin'.


Way to look at the bright side of things. Easier to do when you're not a fan of the team but still.


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> Way to look at the bright side of things. Easier to do when you're not a fan of the team but still.


I mean, like I said, it's not _good_ that it happened, but giving Stan a clean slate going forward instead of having the obligation hanging over the franchise's head isn't the worst thing in the world.


----------

